# Lingerie/NYE FOTD and event photos :)



## SonRisa (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone!







All the brushes I used as well as the technique were identical to yesterday but I used Sketch and Hepcat instead of Carbon and only had Pink Opal on the middle of the lid rather than the whole lid. Lips were Vino, Push up Plum and Pink Opal. The lashes are nasty from the day before. Oh well! Oh yea, and I have Naked You and Fix + all over my arms, stomach, back and chest.


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 1, 2006)

I love the lip colour and the lashes! Pinks and purples look nice on you.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 1, 2006)

Love the lips.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 1, 2006)

I love the cheeks and the lips


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

Love the look and love your pics with your colleagues!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 1, 2006)

gosh you just keep getting hotter with each fotd,i dunno which one i like best,they all look awesome on you


----------



## TINYd313 (Jan 1, 2006)

I love it!!! Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## KJam (Jan 1, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## user4 (Jan 1, 2006)

girl u look gorgeous. but theres nothing new there. that shirt is freaking awsome btw... i love the lips... i need to go buy me vino to go with it... hotness!!!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year to you! Love your choice of colors!


----------



## angela (Jan 1, 2006)

risa! you're such a hottie! flawless as always =]


----------



## ourhiddenromance (Jan 1, 2006)

i love the whole look! it looks flippin' hot!!!!


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 1, 2006)

seriously your like the new mally roncal. lol.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 1, 2006)

You always look dazzling and the purple and fake lashes are awesome!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 1, 2006)

you always look so amazing


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 1, 2006)

love the lips! awesome


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 1, 2006)

You are soooo beautiful,...I wish that I had half your talent!


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 1, 2006)

i LOVE the lips! nice as usual


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jan 1, 2006)

wow that is awesome!


----------



## lovejam (Jan 1, 2006)

So pretty. I hope it will turn out that I've got a talent level somewhat approaching yours by the time I get through makeup school. Which uh, won't be until late next year, since I've gotta save up for tuition first. XD


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 1, 2006)

Holy shit!! 

Yes, can I make out with you?????


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats pure perfection! You are one hot mama. Happy New years to you too!


----------



## missdiorable (Jan 2, 2006)

i wouldnt be surprised if you got a new number every day. you look great & im loving the top.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 2, 2006)

You look gorgeous girl! That guy to your right looks so familiar, did he work for MAC in L.A.? I think he used to freelance at my counter.


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 
_You look gorgeous girl! That guy to your right looks so familiar, did he work for MAC in L.A.? I think he used to freelance at my counter._

 

Yea he started with Stila in Socal and then was hired with MAC and came up north to us about 2 years ago. His name is Ivan


----------



## mooracr03 (Jan 2, 2006)

now I told myself I wouldn't buy anything from Lingerie, but from your beautiful fotds....

I HAVE to get something!!!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Yea he started with Stila in Socal and then was hired with MAC and came up north to us about 2 years ago. His name is Ivan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah! That is him! He freelanced for MAC when I worked in Century City, I remember his face, he just has shorter hair now. Aww he is a sweetie.

Happy New Year and lovin your work!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 2, 2006)

Hot! Hot! Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 2, 2006)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becki (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow you look gorgeous!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 2, 2006)

my goodness, you sexy biatch!!! lol. gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks hot!!

Happy New Year


----------



## Midgard (Jan 2, 2006)

Gorgeous! You look so great in pinks and purples!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 2, 2006)

nice...


----------



## breathless (Jan 2, 2006)

ooooooo lala chicky!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 4, 2006)

How Did I Miss This One This Is Hot


----------



## BreeB (Jan 4, 2006)

I only wish I wasn't half way across the other side of the world!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   What i wouldn't give to have a makeup lesson from you!


----------



## missunderstood (Jan 4, 2006)

That's unbelievably hot.


----------



## mymymai (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh wow, this is such a great look!
Do you usually put pigment about your cupid's bow in order to highlight it?  I don't think I've noticed before.


----------



## Cleopatra (Jan 4, 2006)

Hotness!!!!


----------



## Anne O'Nymous (Jan 5, 2006)

You look gorgeous in every colors but I have to admit that purples are stunning on you!!! And you have grrrreats m/u skills.


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymymai* 
_Oh wow, this is such a great look!
Do you usually put pigment about your cupid's bow in order to highlight it?  I don't think I've noticed before._

 
Sometimes when I go out - not necessarily pigment, sometimes a shadestick or an eyeshadow.


----------



## Riet (Jan 5, 2006)

oh, i looove a lot your look!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 5, 2006)

nice...


----------

